# looking for new workout routine



## Saviorself (Oct 30, 2016)

hey everybody, so ive been working out for quite sometime now and ive been doing a full body strengthening six days a week taking thursdays off (due to my work obligations). Ive been seeing decent amount of change in my physique but I think its time to move onto bigger, better workouts and comparing results to see what works better for me. any suggestions where i should begin to look for new routines or even maybe suggest a routine for me to try!! thanks.


----------



## ron1204 (Oct 30, 2016)

Welcome. What is your routine now?


----------



## Runningwild (Oct 30, 2016)

Hey man welcome, this is a great place to learn.  Please give us a little more info about yourself, like Ron mentioned what's your current routine?  Also what are your stats (age, weight, height, bf%, etc) how long have you been working working out, what are your goals etc


----------



## PillarofBalance (Oct 30, 2016)

Try training 4 days per week instead.  Better recovery more growth.  A sufficiently heavy training day can't be done 6 times per week.


----------



## Saviorself (Oct 30, 2016)

I've been consistently working out for about 7 months now. I am 26 years old 180 lbs 5'9" with a body fat percentage at right around 13%. I would have to say I have a pretty strict diet. I also do HIIT on mondays, see a personal trainer on Wednesdays and do my regular lifting on the other four days in there. I'll see if I can attach a list of a workout. I'm feeling they are very generic workouts and to me the low weight/ higher rep isn't benefiting me as much as I'd like. My goals have changed over the time since I've started working out. Initially I wanted to cut fat and any muscle gains were just icing on the cake. Now that I've learned a little more I'd rather build muscle, eat clean and just let the fat fall off on its own. Is this a flawed way of thinking?


----------



## BRICKS (Oct 30, 2016)

Welcome to UGBB.  First, 7 months isn't quite some time in this game, it's just starting out. Second, I don't see any squats, bench, deadlifts, or barbell rows on your program.  Those are pretty much the building blocks to a good basic basic program,nor any program for that matter.  You should be able to find a program on this site/online that incorporates these exercises and keep it basic for starters.  And eat.  The brothers here are very helpful.  Be consistent in your training and eating, and learn as much as you can from the guys here.


----------



## StoliFTW (Oct 30, 2016)

yeh goals sound a little generic.. 

Diet will dictate results. If you want the gainz you have to eat at a surplus plus lifting heavy. It's nothing you don't know. 

Personally, I like a powerlifting type program.. Deadlifts, Bench, and Squats as staple, variations therefore and some accessory work...  Since I don't compete I am improvising and at times do straight bodybuilding work..   

Smth like this I think WILL yield results (diet depending)..

https://www.elitefts.com/education/16-week-powerliftingbodybuilding-hybrid-program/


----------



## ECKSRATED (Oct 30, 2016)

Try a push pull legs routine. Good for anyone. I'm loving it right now and I've been training for 17 years


----------



## Saviorself (Oct 31, 2016)

So I started this workout this morning! I must say I love it. It hurts so good!


----------

